# 3D Interior Design for Vivarium



## MonkeyGasAttack (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi Everyone, 

After seeing many designs that people have made themselves using poly and grout, I have became curious to make one myself, however I am somewhat lacking the expertise. I was wondering whether anyone knew where I could get them custom made for a reasonable price? I would like it to snake up vivarium space to provide enrichment for the snake but also shelter. I was also thinking of an aztec/mayan sort of design, which spans up the height of the vivarium to allow my snake to explore. I understand my snake is not the type of snake to be housed within a tree dwelling vivarium with it being a Hypo Brooks King Snake however, I found that he needed more climbing space and testing after testing found he just wanted to venture higher so eventually we upgraded his vivarium to a tree dwelling one and he has never been happier. However, it is time to change from the basic vines, two hides and newspaper/aspen and create an interior landscape he would love to explore with many places for him to seek shelter away from stress and also venture into the skies. I have had ideas in my head and I plan to roughly draw them to hopefully give a better insight into what I would like. But, if anyone is willing to dedicate time to this project and at a reasonable price it would be great otherwise I best start practising to use a hotwire cutter and grout  

Thanks Matty :2thumb:


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

MonkeyGasAttack said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> After seeing many designs that people have made themselves using poly and grout, I have became curious to make one myself, however I am somewhat lacking the expertise. I was wondering whether anyone knew where I could get them custom made for a reasonable price? I would like it to snake up vivarium space to provide enrichment for the snake but also shelter. I was also thinking of an aztec/mayan sort of design, which spans up the height of the vivarium to allow my snake to explore. I understand my snake is not the type of snake to be housed within a tree dwelling vivarium with it being a Hypo Brooks King Snake however, I found that he needed more climbing space and testing after testing found he just wanted to venture higher so eventually we upgraded his vivarium to a tree dwelling one and he has never been happier. However, it is time to change from the basic vines, two hides and newspaper/aspen and create an interior landscape he would love to explore with many places for him to seek shelter away from stress and also venture into the skies. I have had ideas in my head and I plan to roughly draw them to hopefully give a better insight into what I would like. But, if anyone is willing to dedicate time to this project and at a reasonable price it would be great otherwise I best start practising to use a hotwire cutter and grout
> 
> Thanks Matty :2thumb:


Hi Matty. I offer this exact service and would happy to hear about your ideas and designs. I'm sure I could provide you with what you're after, feel free to send a PM my way!


----------



## JonnyFrilledDragonLawson (Oct 26, 2012)

theres a few people offering to make you whatever you would want including myself, where abouts are you based?


----------



## MonkeyGasAttack (Feb 10, 2013)

JonnyFrilledDragonLawson said:


> where abouts are you based?


I am based in Wirral and could I see some of your work if you don't mind? I have been offered the design from someone else too.

thanks
Matty


----------



## mikepb123 (Jan 23, 2014)

im also on the wirral and im looking for someone to design a vivarium interior for my chinese water dragons, did you manage to get yours done if so who made it for you and was the price reasonable?

mike


----------



## mikepb123 (Jan 23, 2014)

Anyone out there that can make a background for me i can run through what im after. Ive been burnt on here before so i would need to see work and also people who have commented on your work that they had done. Thanks


----------

